# Linux sous une nouvelle session et une nouvelle partition ?



## Bastos (1 Avril 2004)

Bonjour à tous !
Je suis novice en Linux mais je voudrais apprendre sans fouttre mon superbe mac en l'air.

Question : Est-ce possible d'installer le système d'exploitation Linux sur une partition (de combien de Mo ?) et sous une nouvelle session (je suis en os 10.3, d'où une nouvelle session utilisateur !) ?

Merci à tous !


----------



## plumber (1 Avril 2004)

non non tudju

deux disks tu as besoin car tu doit en ufs pour linux
et mac x a une partition hfs + par default meme si tu peux etre en pur ufs mais ca deconne y a plein d'appli cocoa qui gere pas


deux tu doit booter soit sur linux soit sur osx


----------

